# Hyper awareness of existence, self, soundings



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Are hyper awareness of existence, self, and surroundings some form of anxiety? So if I take anxiety medication that should go away????


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't speak much to anxiety medication since that's more an answer a clinical psychologist should be giving you.

As for the hyper-awareness, this is something that I've struggled with for a long time. When people are anxious, they typically "over-focus" on certain aspects that they are struggling with. With unreality, it's pretty common to be obsessed with thoughts of your existence, the self, and the reality that surrounds you. In my experience, once you start to lower your anxiety, you'll notice that these things matter less and less.

Are you attending a psychologist? They really helped me through combating obsessive and intrusive thoughts like this. As an added benefit, they'll let you know whether or not anxiety medication is a good call for you. They can help you find someone that can deal prescriptions, help with dosage, and talk about the intricacies of meds.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I can't speak much to anxiety medication since that's more an answer a clinical psychologist should be giving you.
> 
> As for the hyper-awareness, this is something that I've struggled with for a long time. When people are anxious, they typically "over-focus" on certain aspects that they are struggling with. With unreality, it's pretty common to be obsessed with thoughts of your existence, the self, and the reality that surrounds you. In my experience, once you start to lower your anxiety, you'll notice that these things matter less and less.
> 
> Are you attending a psychologist? They really helped me through combating obsessive and intrusive thoughts like this. As an added benefit, they'll let you know whether or not anxiety medication is a good call for you. They can help you find someone that can deal prescriptions, help with dosage, and talk about the intricacies of meds.


I was seeing a phycologist that did nothing for me. And didn't know anything about Dp/dr. Then after seeing him for 4 months he dumped me. He told me " you should find someone that specializes in anxiety" I was shocked. Then I read some reviews that he actually did this to others. Anyways, I have been stuck with this Dp/dr for 6 months now and it hasn't been a hell of a roller coaster. I went from not functioning when it started to functioning but still suffering. If this is anxiety like they say then why isn't the anxiety medication working. Or do I need OCD medication. This sucks


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

HopingCat36 said:


> I was seeing a phycologist that did nothing for me. And didn't know anything about Dp/dr. Then after seeing him for 4 months he dumped me. He told me " you should find someone that specializes in anxiety" I was shocked. Then I read some reviews that he actually did this to others. Anyways, I have been stuck with this Dp/dr for 6 months now and it hasn't been a hell of a roller coaster. I went from not functioning when it started to functioning but still suffering. If this is anxiety like they say then why isn't the anxiety medication working. Or do I need OCD medication. This sucks


You may need to tinker with medication and dosage before finding the right match. I would suggest finding another psychologist - it sucks that your previous one did that to you.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> You may need to tinker with medication and dosage before finding the right match. I would suggest finding another psychologist - it sucks that your previous one did that to you.


How are you coping? Or are you recovered?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

HopingCat36 said:


> How are you coping? Or are you recovered?


I have recovered twice, but am currently dealing with some unreality from acute anxiety.

I'm just coping by distracting myself. College is coming up soon, so I have some things to work on to take me off of my unreality. At the peak of my unreality years ago, I just tried following the advice of my therapist:


Get outside and get active. Exercise releases endorphins which helps with stress relief.
Get social and hang out with friends and family. It'll lower stress and distract you.
Find a hobby, job, or school to distract yourself further.

Those three things really helped me get out of my funk, but obviously your mileage may vary.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I have recovered twice, but am currently dealing with some unreality from acute anxiety.
> 
> I'm just coping by distracting myself. College is coming up soon, so I have some things to work on to take me off of my unreality. At the peak of my unreality years ago, I just tried following the advice of my therapist:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm dealing with this unreality nightmare too. My intense vision makes everything look and feel like I am in a damn dream and always questioning reality


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

HopingCat36 said:


> Thank you! I'm dealing with this unreality nightmare too. My intense vision makes everything look and feel like I am in a damn dream and always questioning reality


I know what you mean, it sucks.

Just remember that the reality around you is definite. I know that can be a hard thought to believe, but try not to exhaust yourself with existential thoughts.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I know what you mean, it sucks.
> 
> Just remember that the reality around you is definite. I know that can be a hard thought to believe, but try not to exhaust yourself with existential thoughts.


Did you also have intense dream vision? I am just praying and hoping that goes away soon. If you did, did it go away the last time you had this?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

HopingCat36 said:


> Did you also have intense dream vision? I am just praying and hoping that goes away soon. If you did, did it go away the last time you had this?


As if everything around is dreamlike? Yeah, I had that all throughout my unreality.

Yeah, it went away as I lowered my anxiety. The way I've come to understand it is that your eyes dilate to take in more light when you're anxious, which causes a perpetual "dreamlike" feeling.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> As if everything around is dreamlike? Yeah, I had that all throughout my unreality.
> 
> Yeah, it went away as I lowered my anxiety. The way I've come to understand it is that your eyes dilate to take in more light when you're anxious, which causes a perpetual "dreamlike" feeling.


Are you on any medications that help you get out sooner?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

HopingCat36 said:


> Are you on any medications that help you get out sooner?


Not at the moment, no.

I am curious about giving them a shot, however. I recovered before without them so I'm trying to recover again the same way.


----------

